# فناوری جاوا > برنامه‌نویسی جاوا >  درخواست کتاب JSP

## joker

چند روزیه یک رفیق ناباب این netbeans را به من معرفی کرده  :لبخند گشاده!: 
دنبال کتاب فارسی JSP انتشارات ناقوس بودم...

متاسفانه اصفهان همه کتابفروشیهاشو گشتم پیدا نکردم
به سایتش مراجعه کردم و خرید از طریق پست را زدم ،که فرداش از انتشارات باهام تماس گرفتن گفتن شرمنده این کتاب را دیگه نداریم ، چاپ هم نمیشه  :خیلی عصبانی: 

اگه از دوستان کسی اصفهان هست یه pm بهم بزنه من ، کتاب را اگه دیگه لازم نداره ازش بخرم
یا قرض یه یک هفته ای بهم بده ( ترجیحا بخرم راحت ترم )اگه هم از شهر های دیگه کسی هست و میخواد کتاب را بفروشه شماره حسابشو بده :)

پیوست : ما دست گذاشتیم روی یک چیزی دود شد رفت هوا .
پیوست 2 : اگه کتاب فارسی دیگه ای که حین کار با netbeans میتونه بهم کمک کنه که سریعتر دستور زبان نگارشی این زبان را یاد بگیریم و ریزه کاریهاش و اصولش را لطفا معرفی کنید...

پیوست3: وقتی ویژوال سی را گذاشتم کنار رفتم دلفی ، گفتم به به چه میکنه این دلفی فقط 4تا کلیک ، حالا فکر کنم باید دلفی را بزارم کنار دیگه برم جاوا نت بیییینززززز  :قلب: 
چه میکنه این ویژوال وبش.... :قلب:

----------


## pooyanm

سلام
اون کتاب را قبلا دیده بودم ولی چون جالب به نظرم نرسید اصلا طرفش نرفتم. ولی اگه اصول جاوا را از ابتدا خواستی یاد بگیری تا یک کتاب pdf فارسی براتون بذارم در مورد servlet ها هم یک چیزایی گفته ولی نه JSP و برای محیط خاصی هم نیست.

----------


## joker

ممنون میشم .
راستش تا چند روز پیش اسم جاوا را هم نمی آوردم ، از وقتی این 2تا فایل 30 مگی "چرا از net beans استفاده کنیم " را دیدم نظرم عوض شده ، تقریبا صفرم توی جاوا ....
خلاصه هرمنبع فارسی که در راستای کار کردن با netbeans بتونه بهم کمک کنه را بهم بدین ممنون میشم  :قلب:

----------


## pooyanm

مترجم: قاسم کیانی مقدم http://ghasemkiani.blogspot.com
----
ترجمه بسیار خوبی داره و روند آموزش در اون به گونه ای دنبال شده که در زمان کمی بیشترین مطالب را به شکلی مفید ارائه می کنه.
----
این کتاب به گونه ای که در ابتدای آن هم شرح داده شده برای استفاده غیرتجاری رایگان در دسترس است.

----------


## ace.coder

joker جان!! به نظرم java زبونه بابه میل تو نیست!!
شما همون Delphi را بچسب! و همون Visual C++‎ را دوباره شروع کن!!
تو الان فقط جذا Netbeans شدی که  به نظرم Visual Studio در مقابل netbeans برابر 100000 تا برتری و راحتی داشته باشه!! 

اگه قرار باشه زبونی برنامه نویسی کنی که Virtual Machine یا FrameWork یا هر واسطه ای داشته باشه!!
بری C#‎.net یاد بگبری بهتره!
از لحاظ شی گرایی هم C#‎.net خیلی عالیه!!

----------

